# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Feiertage in Thailand 2011

## schiene

*Silvester 31. Dezember 2010*  
*Neujahr 1. Januar 2011   *         Geschäfte geschlossen

*Chinesisches Neujahr* (Vollmondtag, zwischen 21. Januar und 19. Februar) *3. bis 5. Februar 2011* Das Fest beginnt am ersten Tag des zunehmenden Mondes im zweiten Monat nach der Wintersonnenwende, 

*Makha Bucha* (Vollmondtag im Februar / März) *18. Februar 2011* Erinnerung an Budhhas Predigt mit Lichterprozessionen in Tempeln

*Chakri-Tag 6. April 2011* Erinnerung an die Thronbesteigung des ersten Chakri-Königs

*Songkran (Thailändisches Neujahrs- und Wasserfest) 13. bis 15. April 2011* Zu den Neujahrsfeiern wird auf Thailands Straßen mit Wasser gespritzt.

*Tag der Arbeit 1. Mai 2011* (Banken haben geschlossen)

*Krönungstag 5. Mai 2011* Feiertag anlässlich der Krönung König Ramas IX. am 5.5.1950

*Die Königliche Zeremonie des Pflügens 10. Mai 2011* 
Der König oder ein Mitglied des Königshauses beaufsichtigt auf dem Sanam Luang Platz in Bangkok die symbolische Aussaat zu Beginn der Pflanz-Saison. Brahmanen-Priester geben dabei Prophezeiungen über die zu erwartenden Ernten ab

*Visakha Bucha (Vollmondtag im Mai) 17. Mai 2011* Feier zur Geburt und Erleuchtung Buddhas

*Asanha Bucha (Vollmondtag im Juli) 15. Juli 2011* Das Fest mit Prozessionen in Tempeln erinnert an die erste öffentliche Predigt Buddhas

*Geburtstag der Königin 12. August 2011* Ehrung der Königin Sirikit 

*Chulalongkorn-Tag 23. Oktober 2011* Gedenken an den Todestag von König Rama V. (Chulalongkorn)

*Loy Krathong - Lichterfest (Vollmondtag im November) 10. November 2011* Huldigung der Göttin des Wassers (Mae Khingkhe). Kleine Boote mit brennenden Kerzen und Opfergaben treiben über Thailands Flüsse und Seen

*Geburtstag des Königs 5. Dezember 2011* Nationalfeiertag mit Paraden in Bangkok

*Verfassungstag 10. Dezember 2011* Langes Wochenende

*Silvester 31. Dezember 2011* Langes Wochenende

----------

